
Evolution of Marketing – From 1950 to 2017 - vinit2907
https://firsthive.com/blog/index.php/2017/03/01/evolution-of-marketing-from-1950-to-2017/
======
robertadler
Interesting stuff, would love to learn more about it. I might as well just do
my own research on evolution of marketing. Thanks for the idea !

